# Industrial Engineers 233511 who apply for Subclass 189/190



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello dear friends,

I created this thread for an exchange of the information between Industrial Engineers who applied or want to apply for visa subclasses 189/190. 

Please share your timeline for invitations, your points and other experiences.

I have submitted my EOI on 16/03/17 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for subclass 190 (NWC). 

My points breakdown:
Age-25, Education-15, English-10, Experience-10

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi
My timeline is mentioned below:

233511 - Industrial Engineer 189 (60 points)
IELTS (L8,R6,W6.5,S7.5) - 21/05/2015
PTE: L68,R72,S65,W66
EA +ve: 21/09/2016
EOI: 12/10/2016(Outcome in 12 Days)
VISA lodge: 06/12/2016
CO contact: 16/12/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
Medicals: 21/12/2016( CO Query Closed)
Grant : Waiting
IED: Waiting


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

no timeline yet but Im submitting my CDR hopefully within this week.
I am an industrial engineer but have work experience in Logistics and Shipping. Hopefully I can claim work experience points, otherwise I will just get 60pts.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

bulop said:


> no timeline yet but Im submitting my CDR hopefully within this week.
> I am an industrial engineer but have work experience in Logistics and Shipping. Hopefully I can claim work experience points, otherwise I will just get 60pts.


Hi,
I´m also working in Shipping and Logistics. I received an approval for my experience from EA. You will be fine if your tasks are related to the tasks of an Industrial Engineer..


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

thats great! hope IE will be on SOL for next year


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

that is great, I am planning engineer and i am afraid that EA may think that not under industrial engineering unbrella 😃

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> that is great, I am planning engineer and i am afraid that EA may think that not under industrial engineering unbrella 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hi Reemhassan,

Did you manage to get a positive outcome from EA?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi Reemhassan,
> 
> Did you manage to get a positive outcome from EA?


yes i got it one month ago 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys. I hope that our occupation stays on the list. I wish u all the best! One week left... fingers crossed!


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Industrial Engineer 233511
Points: Age -30, Qualification-15, Employment-10, English-10
IELTS (01/2017) - L/R/W/S - 8.5/9.0/7.5/7.5 
EOI 189 (65 points): 31.03.17
EOI 190 (70 points): 31.03.17 (NSW) - but unfortunately Industrial Engineer removed from 190 after 19th April horrific announcement 

Do you think I have a chance to receive invite in July rounds, subject to Industrial Engineering staying in SOL list 2017-18??

.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Industrial Engineer 233511
> Points: Age -30, Qualification-15, Employment-10, English-10
> IELTS (01/2017) - L/R/W/S - 8.5/9.0/7.5/7.5
> EOI 189 (65 points): 31.03.17
> ...


Not before 2/3 months

Position will become clear after results for the 1 st Round Are out

Cheers


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

any idea about threshold level for 189 invite for 233513?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masimshehzad said:


> any idea about threshold level for 189 invite for 233513?


The jobs are not decided individually 

They are formed in group starting with the First for digits of the Anzsco code

Som233513 and 23511 would fall in the same group and hence same threshold 

Cheers


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes. It is true - the first round on 5th July would provide more clarity. Hopefully IE stays in SOL list too. I know that the new SOL list for 2017-18 will be in effect from 1st July. Does it mean that it is published on same day for us to see on border.gov.au website?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Yes. It is true - the first round on 5th July would provide more clarity. Hopefully IE stays in SOL list too. I know that the new SOL list for 2017-18 will be in effect from 1st July. Does it mean that it is published on same day for us to see on border.gov.au website?


It is generally issued by the 2nd week of June if not earlier, but this time it's getting delayed 

Anyways it should be out by next week
You will.be able to access the same on the DIBP website 

Cheers


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

1. So threshold is 60 so far?
2. I could not understand the second point. A new list is expected? Thats means we need to check again if 233513 is in list or not? I thought we had a list 1-2 months back? When I got an email and I inferred that state nomination is not available for 233513 anymore. So whats the new list for ? Its for 189 sub class?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:fingerscrossed:


masimshehzad said:


> 1. So threshold is 60 so far?
> 2. I could not understand the second point. A new list is expected? Thats means we need to check again if 233513 is in list or not? I thought we had a list 1-2 months back? When I got an email and I inferred that state nomination is not available for 233513 anymore. So whats the new list for ? Its for 189 sub class?


It will be applicable for all classes of PR

The list we got on. 18th April was an ad hoc list mainly for political considerations 

The annual list will be out any day now which will be effective 1st July 

Cheers


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> yes i got it one month ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Did you get assessed through the CDR pathway or the Accord pathway?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

If anyone get the list, please post the link. thanks.


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

The only thing updated on DIBP website is that the July rounds will be on 12th and 26th. 

If anybody sees the updated list of nominated occupations, please post it here. Really keeping fingers crossed for Industrial Engg to stay. 

I don't understand why would it be taken away, considering the fact that many global eCommerce companies are expanding in AU and they always look out for IEs.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Congratulations to all of you! 
Industrial Engineers haven´t been removed from MLTSSL and have been added to the 190 sublcass again.


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Where do you see that it is added back to 190 list? 


Industrial Engineers haven´t been removed from MLTSSL and have been added to the 190 sublcass again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Where do you see that it is added back to 190 list?
> 
> 
> Industrial Engineers haven´t been removed from MLTSSL and have been added to the 190 sublcass again.


Except 5 occupations I think (not yet sure about their status yet), all MLTSSL qualifies for 190.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Except 5 occupations I think (not yet sure about their status yet), all MLTSSL qualifies for 190.


Welcome back buddy!! U were gone for long time!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> Welcome back buddy!! U were gone for long time!!!


Ha ha thanks. Have you managed to get to 65 points ?


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha thanks. Have you managed to get to 65 points ?


not yet i was waiting for list to be out so I can file for assessment.

but expectation is :

Age: 30
Education : 15
Exp: 10( I have 7 years 5 months of exp as Industrial Engineer and Supply chain consultant)
English: 10

Total 65 points for 189,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> not yet i was waiting for list to be out so I can file for assessment.
> 
> but expectation is :
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would have gotten the assessment done a long time ago and applied and not wait what will happen. Here's why.

If you applied 3 months back, you would have been expecting your invite in Aug-Sept. Cos if you saw how slow 2335 moves like 6 mins to 2 hrs every 14 days, DOE matters.

And not to mention the numerous people who applied in the last 7 months who are waiting in line to be invited. 2335 has DOE of Dec 10 I think and it moved very very slow. So, even if you submit your EOI today, you will be behind people who have applied in the last 7 months. Imagine how many there are.

Now EA assessment takes time. If it takes 2-3 months + 7 months queue, this puts your position really really far back and cut-off date for 65 points may not reach Oct 2017 before the quota runs out for 2017-18, so applying early helps.

Plus if you get assessed as Engg Technologist, then you may not be able to claim your work exp points and then you would need 20 PTE points.

Considering the invitation this year has been reduced to 2000/month from 3000 (may be due to NZ Stream), the competition may be severe. So, unless the quota remains same or increased, it will take quite a while before you are invited. You may be looking at Jan-Feb 2018 or may be next year.

But if you can get 70/75 points , then no worries. Lets hope quota is increased or remains same.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

jaimin1085 said:


> Where do you see that it is added back to 190 list?
> 
> 
> Industrial Engineers haven´t been removed from MLTSSL and have been added to the 190 sublcass again.


[/QUOTE]

It is actually written on DIBP page as follows..

If you are applying for any of the below:

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) – Points-tested stream
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated
Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485) – Graduate Work Stream.
you will need to nominate an occupation from the MLTSSL of the relevant legislative instrument – see: IMMI 17/072 Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities. 

If you are applying for any of the below:
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated.
You will need to nominate an occupation from the same legislative instrument above. Additional occupations included in the STSOL will, however, also be available to you.
Note: the above instrument also restricts the use of certain occupations to certain subclasses listed above.


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

So does this mean that MLTSSL also applies to 190? If this is the case, then Ind Engg should be also open for 190, isn't it?


If you are applying for any of the below:

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) – Points-tested stream
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated
Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485) – Graduate Work Stream.
you will need to nominate an occupation from the MLTSSL of the relevant legislative instrument – see: IMMI 17/072 Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities. 

If you are applying for any of the below:
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated.
You will need to nominate an occupation from the same legislative instrument above. Additional occupations included in the STSOL will, however, also be available to you.
Note: the above instrument also restricts the use of certain occupations to certain subclasses listed above.[/QUOTE]


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Ptera,

I've noticed that you are also from Germany. I want to get my work experience as Industrial Engineer assessed by EA. I'm wondering which documents specifically you used for your assessment, apart from the reference letter (which is clear to me)?

The MSA booklet states:



> Documents issued by the related government agency or any other organisation not related to your employer, such as:
> Social Security/Social Insurance Report
> OR
> Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
> ...


Do you think the monthly (or the annual) payment certificates will work? I don't really have any documents issued by the government, as the income tax report does not state the company name.

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

danielo said:


> Hi Ptera,
> 
> I've noticed that you are also from Germany. I want to get my work experience as Industrial Engineer assessed by EA. I'm wondering which documents specifically you used for your assessment, apart from the reference letter (which is clear to me)?
> 
> ...


Hi danielo. I had the same problem and just provided for every year of my work experience a social insurance (Bescheinigung zur Sozialversicherung). The report has the company name. It was enough and EA didn't ask enything else..


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hi danielo. I had the same problem and just provided for every year of my work experience a social insurance (Bescheinigung zur Sozialversicherung). The report has the company name. It was enough and EA didn't ask enything else..


Thank you, Ptera!


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Ptera said:


> Congratulations to all of you!
> Industrial Engineers haven´t been removed from MLTSSL and have been added to the 190 sublcass again.


Dear All,

I have following questions. Please help.

1.	Please give me link where I can find the list.
2.	Please confirm my understanding that 233513 is open for both streams now; 189 and 190. I am asking because few months back, I got email from EA that 233513 is not applicable to 190 any more. So now its changed? Its open for both’ 189 and 190?


----------



## Tony Davies 888 (Jul 2, 2017)

*Industrial Engineer without experience*

Hi guys, your help is much appreciated. 

I'm 27 years old (30 points), should be able to score 10 points for English language (hopefully 20), Experience as Industrial Engineer (0 points, since I didn't work as Industrial Engineer, but 3 years of experience in business management/management consulting), Bachelor's degree in Industrial Engineering (listed in Washington Accord: 10 points), Partner skills (Sotware Engineer: 5 points); total 55 points, if I score 'Proficient English' and 65 points, if I score 'Superior English'. 

Is that enough points for 189 Visa Subclass? Also, is it possible to apply without claiming professional experience as Industrial Engineer? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

masimshehzad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have following questions. Please help.
> 
> ...


Here: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tony Davies 888 said:


> Hi guys, your help is much appreciated.
> 
> I'm 27 years old (30 points), should be able to score 10 points for English language (hopefully 20), Experience as Industrial Engineer (0 points, since I didn't work as Industrial Engineer, but 3 years of experience in business management/management consulting), Bachelor's degree in Industrial Engineering (listed in Washington Accord: 10 points), Partner skills (Sotware Engineer: 5 points); total 55 points, if I score 'Proficient English' and 65 points, if I score 'Superior English'.
> 
> ...


Get Superior English and get to 70 points and get invite.

Bachelor Degree is given as 15 points unless EA mentioned 10 which is highly unlikely since Washington Accord. So, you have 60 points for now but you will need 65 at least and 70 for a direct invite in 14 days.

And exp doesn't count since not related.


----------



## Tony Davies 888 (Jul 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Get Superior English and get to 70 points and get invite.
> 
> Bachelor Degree is given as 15 points unless EA mentioned 10 which is highly unlikely since Washington Accord. So, you have 60 points for now but you will need 65 at least and 70 for a direct invite in 14 days.
> 
> And exp doesn't count since not related.


Thanks mate. 

My partner is a Software Engineer and, should be able to get 70 points if English language ability is 'Proficient' and 80 points if it's 'Superior'. As an Industrial Engineer without experience, I should be able to score 60 points or 70 points (if I can score 'Superior' in English language test). Which one is better for 189 Visa? Better to be me as the main applicant or my partner? 

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tony Davies 888 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> My partner is a Software Engineer and, should be able to get 70 points if English language ability is 'Proficient' and 80 points if it's 'Superior'. As an Industrial Engineer without experience, I should be able to score 60 points or 70 points (if I can score 'Superior' in English language test). Which one is better for 189 Visa? Better to be me as the main applicant or my partner?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.


Your partner has almost certain chance of an invite if she has 70 points.

In any case, the answer is both. Both of you are main applicant. You take 5 points from her and she submit her own EOI taking 5 points from you.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone please confirm my understanding.

1. 233513 is open for 189 class?

2. Few months back, 233513 was closed for state nomination. So its opened again??

I tried to apply for 190 class under 233513, but its not allowing to submit. Please advise. See message blow

The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:

The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

you can sure apply for 189. dont know if you can apply for 190, I didnt.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

masimshehzad said:


> Anyone please confirm my understanding.
> 
> 1. 233513 is open for 189 class?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Yes

Wait for 5th July site maintenance. Try after that.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

I am facing a similar situation with 262112. This occupation got closed a while back and added to 189 lists on 1st July. However, I am getting the same message 

"The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time".

Someone suggested earlier to retry after 5th July due to scheduled maintenance, I tried again today (6th July) still no luck !!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> I am facing a similar situation with 262112. This occupation got closed a while back and added to 189 lists on 1st July. However, I am getting the same message
> 
> "The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time".
> 
> Someone suggested earlier to retry after 5th July due to scheduled maintenance, I tried again today (6th July) still no luck !!!


Try after 8 July. Another scheduled maintenance as emailed by DIBP.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Try after 8 July. Another scheduled maintenance as emailed by DIBP.


It appears that July 8th & 15th maintenance does not include Skill Select. But let's see after 8th 

Saturday 8 July and Saturday 15 July 2017
From 2 pm until 5 pm AEST (GMT+10), the following systems will become unavailable:
ImmiAccount
eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
My Health Declarations (MHD) service
eMedical
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom
Visa pricing estimator
Australian Trusted Trader.
If you receive a 'Service Temporarily Unavailable' error message during this time, try again after the outage period.

Wednesdays

From 7 am to 7.40 am Canberra time, border.gov.au website might become unavailable.
From 5 am to 8 am Canberra time, the following systems might become unavailable:
ImmiAccount
eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom
Visa Pricing Estimator.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> It appears that July 8th & 15th maintenance does not include Skill Select. But let's see after 8th
> 
> Saturday 8 July and Saturday 15 July 2017
> From 2 pm until 5 pm AEST (GMT+10), the following systems will become unavailable:
> ...


Or email them. There's a form in DIBP site regarding it.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> Wait for 5th July site maintenance. Try after that.


I tried again. I am unable to submit EOI and get the below message. Can anyone please advise me ?


*The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass*

You must be right and I must be doing something wrong. Please advise what I am doing wrong.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

masimshehzad said:


> I tried again. I am unable to submit EOI and get the below message. Can anyone please advise me ?
> 
> 
> *The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass*
> ...


You are doing. It's a system issue. There's a board for people talking about it. You can share your status and see if others got it or still not yet.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...upation-not-relevant-occupation-list-sub.html


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I received the below message



New occupation lists apply from 18 March 2018 with some caveats in place. For the latest information on eligible skilled occupations and occupational caveats check the website at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

After receipt of this message, I explored all links and sub links chained with this link. Unfortunately, I could not find the revised list or updates or changes.

If anyone has figured out these changes, kindly advise if Industrial Engineer and Electronics Engineering categories are still in list. Or please give me the links.

Thanks.


----------



## AIWE (May 27, 2018)

Any Industrial Engineers that received invitations (233511). Pls let me know since I am awaiting invitation from NSW since 2018 April 27th with 70+5 with 20 points for English.


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

*Chartered status for Industrial Engineer? Not on EA's Area of Practice List*

Hi everyone, I was thinking to get a chartered professional engineer status from Engineers Australia. However, EA website stated that _"By the time you feel ready to proceed to the Industry Review, you need to have settled on the Areas of Practice you would like to pursue for Chartered. View Chartered Areas of Practice."_. The problem is Industrial Engineer is not on the list What do you suggest here, folks? 

I happen to have a Masters in Project Management with little to none PM experience and been doing Mechanical Engineer's work in the past year.

engineersaustralia.org.au/Chartered/Chartered-areas-of-practice
(I cant post links)


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello dear friends, I have submitted my EOI on Jan 18,2019 with 65 points for 189 and 65+5 points for subclass 190. What are the chances for me to be invited and how long it will take ?


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello, Did you get invited? How long did it take you to be invited ? And which subclass


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

AIWE said:


> Any Industrial Engineers that received invitations (233511). Pls let me know since I am awaiting invitation from NSW since 2018 April 27th with 70+5 with 20 points for English.


 Hello, Did you get invited? How long did it take you to be invited ? And which subclass. Thank you


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,

I have a bachelors Engineering degree in India and Masters Degree in USA.. so should i do Skills Assessment for masters alone or both ?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a bachelors Engineering degree in India and Masters Degree in USA.. so should i do Skills Assessment for masters alone or both ?


Bachelors degree and Masters by coursework carry same weight.
Masters degree from US may have easier pathway to skills assessment


----------

